# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  K.Biz PP/SD Log

## K.Biz

Ok so I’m wicked bored @ work right now, so I’m going to set this all up now for my cycle starting on the 19th of April... which is in a little over a month from now.  :AaGreen22:  

My next cycle will look this:

*Start Time 04.16.07*
"Phera-Vol" - PP: 15/15/30/00
"Methyl Drol" - SD: 00/20/20/20

Ok Chyange in the way im running because, i felt liek jumping into 2 orals at the sametime was a bad idea, and i wanna see how my body reacts to the PP, so here is the new line-up for my cycle

I no I’ll probably get flamed for stacking orals, but I feel like I can handle it, and I no if sides get bad enough ill drop one of the orals. I'm pretty confident my sides will be minimal if any. I experienced no sides on SD except some headaches in the beginning (BP rising) and during my PCT a little but of gyno. (Which I am currently fighting and will be tapering down this coming weekend.)

So since I know I am gyno prone I will be taking all precautions. 

My PCT will look like This:

*Post-Cycle Therapy*
Clomid 100/100/70/35 
liquidex 25/25/25/25
MyoGenX 6/6/6/6
Letro (on hand if needed, I have extra)

*Support Supps.*
Milk Thistle: 2000mg ED
RYR: 1200mg (2 ED)
FF Niacin 2000mg ED
*Hawthorn Berry 1200mg ED
*Fish Oil 3800mg ED
*C0Q10 120mg ED
GNC Mega Man Multi ED

*Will be started 1 week prior to the start of the cycle.


Any critique is welcome. I will be posting my diet within the next week. 
and when i start my cycle I will bump the thread back up start my log.

----------


## Shane35aa

Hey K Biz you got me curious on a few things man. How long a break you taking since your last go around, not counting PCT. I'm starting 4th week on SD now, and yeah i can notice its effects are going down. Also have you got any blood work done? WishI could but unable to at this time.

----------


## K.Biz

Well my PCT should of ended last week...so last week to april 19th would have been about 6 1/2 weeks. but since i had to run letro because of my lil bit of gyno which will end next week. It will be 4 weeks in between my next cycle and my PCT. but almost 10 weeks between my actual oral cycle.

I didnt get any blood work done mostly because i dont have any health insurance at the current time because i decided to take a break from school and when u dont go to school, no health insurance. I will be returining t school this year so when i go back to school Ill get my blood work done

----------


## number twelve

oh shittt here we go, there is no turning back now!!!
im really looking forward to running this with you. i might extend the cycle or up the dosage depending on how i feel. i was glad i stopped my sd when i did cause even tho i was still getting stronger i was starting to shut down. everything else you are planning i am going to do as well.
also, what is gonnna be the timing of the PP and SD. i.e. what time of the day are you gonna take them? with food?

-12

----------


## K.Biz

> oh shittt here we go, there is no turning back now!!!
> im really looking forward to running this with you. i might extend the cycle or up the dosage depending on how i feel. i was glad i stopped my sd when i did cause even tho i was still getting stronger i was starting to shut down. everything else you are planning i am going to do as well.
> also, what is gonnna be the timing of the PP and SD. i.e. *what time of the day are you gonna take them?* with food?
> 
> -12


hahaha hell yea. Setting up everything nice and early so I get as much critique as possible. 

1. Same timing as my SD exept i was thinking spacing the SD and PP an hour apart. I no there suppost to be takin within 6 hours of eachother so i was thinking of somthing like this.

SD 11am & 5pm
PP 12pm & 6pm
see what im saying an hour apart? so it wont be like 2 orals hitting my liver at the same time. and ill absorb all of each compound.

2. definetly with food. i dont think during my whole past cycle i ever took them without food. i dont want that sh*t sitting in my stomach by itself :LOL:  who knows what kind of stomach ache that could cause.

also are you going to be doing a SD/PP cycle? and were u thinking 4 weeks?

----------


## number twelve

yeah man im gonna do SD and PP. 
i might be getting the a few bottles of the original SD but i also bought oxevol (a clone). i dont know which one im gonna use. the PP i have is anabolic xtreme. 

im really gonna base the length of time of my cycle on how i feel. it will be minimum 3 weeks. if i start feeling ****ed up or something then ill stop. it wont be longer than 4 week tho.
-12

----------


## K.Biz

> yeah man im gonna do SD and PP. 
> i might be getting the a few bottles of the original SD but i also bought oxevol (a clone). i dont know which one im gonna use. the PP i have is anabolic xtreme. 
> 
> *im really gonna base the length of time of my cycle on how i feel. it will be minimum 3 weeks. if i start feeling ****ed up or something then ill stop. it wont be longer than 4 week tho.*
> -12


yeah i like that idea actully. mabye i will do the same. but as of right now im planning only 3 weeks. i couold run pp for 4 weeks but i onyl have enough SD to last me 3 weeks

----------


## K.Biz

so this cycle might be postponed do to the fact im moving to hawaii. but we'll see. im pretty sure everything shoudl fall into place. sucks i wont be able to fly my methyl-drol over to hawaii!

----------


## UpstateTank

> so this cycle might be postponed do to the fact *im moving to hawaii.* but we'll see. im pretty sure everything shoudl fall into place. sucks i wont be able to fly my methyl-drol over to hawaii!


you lucky son'uv'a'bitch  :Big Grin:

----------


## K.Biz

> you lucky son'uv'a'bitch


haha i no oahu island! :7up:  

85 surf spots.... im in heaven

----------


## number twelve

dude thats awesome
are you moving for work or just for the hell of it? how old are you??

----------


## K.Biz

> dude thats awesome
> are you moving for work or just for the hell of it? how old are you??


moving with a buddy, just for the hell of it. try somthing new. and it will be awsome. my long run goal is to get sponsered for surfing. like its not my plan but its somthing i want to do. i have won tons of comps out here on the east coast but there not enough exposier here for us surfers. its all west coast and hawaii. and my buddies a sports & model photographer (the guy i edit for,graphic designing) so hes gonna be a proffesional surf photgrpaher out there. so im moving in with him. its gonna be rediculous.

----------


## Shane35aa

Hey good luck bro. Have fun. Why can't you fly it over?

----------


## K.Biz

well its banned now. wont it get taken away? or look suspicious?

----------


## Shane35aa

I figured it would be ok as long as in original bottle and in checked bags. I thought ( not sure) the ban was just against manufacture.

----------


## number twelve

yeh dude i feel your pain, im an east coast surfer too. my main spots are long beach, and montauk. have you ever competed in the unsound pro?

and i wouldnt worry about your stuff, just put it in a checked bag. thats what i did with my clomid and liquidex when i had to fly to ohio. if u really wanna be sure, just put the pills in a differant bottle. no need to get rid of it.

----------


## K.Biz

yeah im in mass so i surf NH and Maine, plumb island and RI. i wont the amature pro over here like 2 years ago and got a few sponserships, but nothing enough to shoot me to compete with the big guys. my plan is to go out there and do tow-in big wave surfing. I have already surfed like 20-30footers @ mavricks in northern cali. so im gonna head to hawaii and surf the 40-60 footers @ wiamea and makaha and pipeline. and somthing is bound to happen.

as far as the SD thats a good idea, ill put it in a like a niacin bottle or somthing

----------


## number twelve

wow dude your on a differant world than me. i have never even paddled out in anything over 15-20. definately throw up some pics if u got em.

----------


## K.Biz

will do. just gotta get them from my buddy. i have a ton of pics from around here in NH, gonna have to find the pics from mavricks.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> Ok so Im* wicked* bored @ work right now, so Im going to set this all up now for my cycle starting on the 19th of April... which is in a little over a month from now.  
> 
> My next cycle will look this:
> 
> *Start Time 04.19.07*
> PP: 20/30/30
> SD: 20/20/20
> 
> I'm only running for 3 weeks because I dont think Ill need the 4th week of the cycle. My SD cycle was only 3 weeks and it was incredible, but I felt the gains were tapering down even in the mid of the 3rd week, so in my opinion no need to run longer.
> ...


I didn't even realize you were from Boston until I read that...

----------


## number twelve

> I didn't even realize you were from Boston until I read that...


^^^haha shit k. Biz you arent a red sox fan are you???

----------


## K.Biz

> I didn't even realize you were from Boston until I read that...


haha yes sir. 




> ^^^haha shit k. Biz you arent a red sox fan are you???


Bosox for life!  :7up:  your a yankees fan huh?

----------


## number twelve

yeah man i was a season ticket holder until i started going to school in NC.

----------


## number twelve

a lot of my friends actually know craig hansen, they went to st. Johns with him. jeter and giambi own him tho.  :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> a lot of my friends actually know craig hansen, they went to st. Johns with him. jeter and giambi own him tho.


haha ok but manny and big papi own all ur hitters haha. and Arod sucks for 250million contract. :Stickpoke:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

haha yes! Stack Em!!!!!!!!!!!!

wwwwwwwwwooooooooooo wwwwwwwhhhhhhhooooooooo  :7up:   :7up:  

See Upstate, its ok to stack.


Let us know how it goes. Ill be starting an SD/Ergomax LMG cycle in May sometime.

----------


## UpstateTank

screw both the sox and yanks....



METS IN 2007  :Big Grin:

----------


## UpstateTank

> haha yes! Stack Em!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wwwwwwwwwooooooooooo wwwwwwwhhhhhhhooooooooo 
> 
> *See Upstate, its ok to stack.*
> 
> 
> Let us know how it goes. Ill be starting an SD/Ergomax LMG cycle in May sometime.




stacking bad  :No No:  bad bad bad bad  :No No:  bad naughty naughty :No No:  bad bad bad bad naughty bad  :No No:  




 :Big Grin:

----------


## K.Biz

> screw both the sox and yanks....
> 
> 
> 
> METS IN 2007


mets got sloppy seconds on pedro :1laugh:   :LOL:

----------


## UpstateTank

> mets got sloppy seconds on pedro


what team had the best record in baseball last season?? would u kindly remind me sir  :Big Grin: 




'


 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## number twelve

> what team had the best record in baseball last season?? would u kindly remind me sir 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '


tank can you even name the mets starting rotation for 2007? its impossible cause they dont even know who will be pitching  :LOL:  
NYY <3 4 LYFE

----------


## RANA

> well its banned now. wont it get taken away? or look suspicious?


TSA is looking for certain things, supplements are not them. Plus its not going through Customs SO they can not conduct a major search for the hell of it unless you have C4 or guns in your luggage. If you are that worried put your pills in an empty bottle of B-12, C, E etc...
I don't think TSA can even seize your supps, they don't have that authority, plus they don't know what they are looking for. The ban is only for production not possession.

----------


## K.Biz

> TSA is looking for certain things, supplements are not them. Plus its not going through Customs SO they can not conduct a major search for the hell of it unless you have C4 or guns in your luggage. If you are that worried put your pills in an empty bottle of B-12, C, E etc...
> I don't think TSA can even seize your supps, they don't have that authority, plus they don't know what they are looking for. The ban is only for production not possession.


Word. thanks bro

----------


## aknopf95

k.biz, where on oahu are you moving too? i lived there my whole life... until last september

----------


## K.Biz

> k.biz, where on oahu are you moving too? i lived there my whole life... until last september


Makaha, but me and my buddy are still looking for places. Check your PM's.

----------


## K.Biz

So this thread kind of disapeared and now im bringing it back

Loading phase of my support supps start tomo and insted of starting on the 19th I will be sarting next monday on the 16th because thr 19th is a thursday and a thursday is just a wierd day to start a cycle.


My log official log will begin on the 16th.

Also i never posted goals for this cycle so here they are

Bench - 300+
Squat - 600
Deadlift - 400 - this wont happen but i can dream  :Smilie: 
Military 250+


* also check my first post for I edited a few things. most poeple want to know where the PP clones are. well the name is right before the "PP" on the first post, dont PM and ask me where i got it, do some google research it should be very easy to find.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

You better have a liver lined up because your gonna shit it out on the floor and step on it after that cycle. :/

----------


## K.Biz

*Start Time 04.16.07*
"Phera-Vol" - PP: 15/15/30/00
"Methyl Drol" - SD: 00/20/20/20

Ok Change in the way im running because, i felt like jumping into 2 orals at the same time was a bad idea, and i wanna see how my body reacts to the PP, so here is the new line-up for my cycle

----------


## K.Biz

> You better have a liver lined up because your gonna shit it out on the floor and step on it after that cycle. :/


Im pretty confident ill be ok, if sh*t goes down, then was the guinnea pig who showed everyone else not to do it. :1laugh: 

also i changed up the way im running because of what u said. try and go a lil less harsh.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

I was just kidding!  :Smilie:

----------


## Shane35aa

> You better have a liver lined up because your gonna shit it out on the floor and step on it after that cycle. :/



KBiz I read somewhere that KFC sells livers if you need one...Just trying to help bro :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> KBiz I read somewhere that KFC sells livers if you need one...Just trying to help bro


yay for $3.00 livers :AaGreen22:

----------


## number twelve

k biz if you buy one, pick one up for me too!

----------


## lanky

k.biz & #12 - you are brave men, i will be following this log religiously to hear your experience

keep the posts comming!

----------


## K.Biz

> k.biz & #12 - *you are brave men*, i will be following this log religiously to hear your experience
> 
> keep the posts comming!



you hear that 12? we're brave men :LOL:   :LOL:  


oh and thanks lanky, def will keep you posted. me and 12 both have previous SD log's if you want to check those out. also upstate the guru of the supplement forum has one to and has a m1t log. lots of good info on here.

----------


## lanky

ooo yes i've read all three of the logs that you mentioned and they were very infromative

butttt i am interested to see what happens with the stacking of these two compounds, do you plan on getting blood work done prior, during and post, orrrr at any point for that matter ahaha

----------


## mg316

K Biz check your pm

----------


## K.Biz

> K Biz check your pm


Replied :AaGreen22:

----------


## mg316

> Replied


pm didn't work could you send it again. The board must be having problems.

----------


## number twelve

> k.biz & #12 - *you are brave men*, i will be following this log religiously to hear your experience
> 
> keep the posts comming!



hahaha 
and no i am probably not gonna get bloodwork  :Chairshot:

----------


## number twelve

i gotta start bumping my own thread, yours already has 2 pages of posts! not fair!!

----------


## K.Biz

> i gotta start bumping my own thread, yours already has 2 pages of posts! not fair!!


 :Nana:   :Bbiwin:

----------


## lanky

#12 and k.biz - how long has it been since u guy finished your last oral cycles, including your pct?

----------


## K.Biz

> #12 and k.biz - how long has it been since u guy finished your last oral cycles, including your pct?



its been a while. actully my PCT should have been done almost 2 months ago. but since i got gyno :0icon Pissedoff:  i had to go on letro, which only got rid of the problem a lil bit. its not visible gyno but its sensative. so during this cycle im going to run clomid, aromasin for 4 weeks and then run myogenx for 8 weeks and cyogenx for 10 weeks. pretty extensive PCT

It will be about 6 weeks since my second PCT when i start this next cycle

----------


## lanky

icic and what are your stats going into this cycle in a comparison to your stats before the superdrol cycle?

basically what gains did u make from the superdrol and more importantly what did you keep

----------


## number twelve

lanky im gonna bump my thread so u can see my stats. i finished my pct about 2 months ago
-12

----------


## K.Biz

> lanky im gonna bump my thread so u can see my stats. i finished my pct about 2 months ago
> -12


lanky you can stay in my thread bro, dont play 12's mind games, he just wants posts on his thread  :LOL:

----------


## lanky

i'll only stay in ur thread if u give me some cold hard facts!

what did u keep (lean lbs and weights) from your sd cycle!

----------


## number twelve

> lanky you can stay in my thread bro, dont play 12's mind games, he just wants posts on his thread



stay out of this k biz!!

----------


## number twelve

:LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

quick question: mostly directed at anyone who has done an ECA stack. I no its not a good idea during my cycle since asprin isnt good for the liver.... and i dont needed added stress on my liver if im going to be taking 2 orals. what about during my PCT?. this will be a bulk cycle, but i want to start cutting right when its done, mabye lets say ill give my liver a break a week or 2 into PCT then start my ECA asap.

This also ***ends on what i look like after my cycle. I rarly do cardio but i will be doing cardio at least 4 times a week during this cycle, so will see how that leans me out as well. im a extremly hardgainer so my bf% rising is very minimal while im "on" and off. but its also hard for me to get rid of this little amount of fat covering my abs. my stomach is flat, i just want contest abs  :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> i'll only stay in ur thread if u give me some cold hard facts!
> 
> what did u keep (lean lbs and weights) from your sd cycle!



I gained 19 pounds from the SD cycle. i actully gained through my PCT another 4 pounds. so a total of 23 pounds. also remeber my bf% was a 12 before my cycle it was a 11% after my PCT was completed.

----------


## number twelve

> I gained 19 pounds from the SD cycle. i actully gained through my PCT another 4 pounds. so a total of 23 pounds. also remeber my bf% was a 12 before my cycle it was a 11% after my PCT was completed.


damn bro those are amazing gains.

are you livin in hawaii now? how is it workin out?

----------


## lanky

> quick question: mostly directed at anyone who has done an ECA stack. I no its not a good idea during my cycle since asprin isnt good for the liver.... and i dont needed added stress on my liver if im going to be taking 2 orals. what about during my PCT?. this will be a bulk cycle, *but i want to start cutting right when its done*, mabye lets say ill give my liver a break a week or 2 into PCT then start my ECA asap.



i would *strongly* advise against this, personally i ran a pheraplex cycle a few months back and i thought this would be a good idea, i thought wrong, unfortunatly i lost just about everything that i gained, if you keep the bulk clean and your doing cardio, there really shouldnt be any reason to cut down

----------


## lanky

ooo and i agree with #12 those gains are outta this world, if i gained and kept half of what u did i would be delighted

----------


## K.Biz

No hawaii  :Frown:  i decided going to school in hawaii would be sick but i changed what i want to do with my life (Sport nutrition) which they dont offer. so Im still here in Mass, and im going to school in east carolina for nutrition. and i went down there to visit my friend who goes there and southern chicks = amazing. so im not mad about not going to hawaii, im actully pumped to go to school in east carolina.

also yes my gains were rediculous. i really did work my ass off for them though big time. i plan on working even harder this cycle. and lanky thanks for the info, ill definetly keep that in mind.


damn i wish i has some GH to end my cycle with  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

hahaha bro im at UNC Charlotte, i dont know how far that is from east carolina...

----------


## K.Biz

> hahaha bro im at UNC Charlotte, i dont know how far that is from east carolina...


ECU is in the town green... somthing i forget. i no charlott is where i flew into when ivisited him and it was like 35-40min away.

We should go to the same gym  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

that would be soo cute haha

----------


## JROKK26

Starting Monday, right? Only 2 more day and a wake up bro. Like a little kid at christmas again huh? Good Luck, your gains last time were amazing

----------


## K.Biz

so #12 started without me... as*hole :LOL: 


But yeaa i start tomo. and IM PUMPED im just afriad about gyno, but i got everything on hand just incase.

also ill get better gains then 12 so i can start a day later  :LOL:

----------


## UpstateTank

uhhh oh...hes calln u out 12  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

oh its on like donkey kong biotchhhhhhhhh

----------


## number twelve

i already feel elevated test levels surging throughout my body...you have no chance hahaha

----------


## K.Biz

> i already feel elevated test levels surging throughout my body...you have no chance hahaha


 :LOL:   :LOL:  


So i start tomo, im all giddity and pumped. my dad found out im doing a cycle some how, and he is ok with it i think :Shrug:  

w/e he aint stoppin me :lol

went out and bought a sh*t load of food today  :Smilie:  picked up my eggs and brown rice, loads of chicken, some apples ( gotta love those appleshaha) TUNA!, some natty PB and some jelly for the morn on some toast. i forgot aots though :Chairshot:  but i think i can go 1 day without oats.

i think this cycles going to be a lot bettre then my last one for 2 reason. 1. i feel like i no what im doing second time around as far as support supps, and timing, and im not wondering if im doing everything right or not. 2. My diet last time wasnt completly on target, actully it was complete shit compared to what my i plan on doing this time. so yeah thats the update, and tomos the BIG day

also changing up the routine a lil. was going to stick with: 
Day 1: chest/tri's
Day 2: Back/bi's
Day 3: Break
Day 4: Shoulders
Day 5: legs

but since i really want to stimulate growth on my chest since its lacking im going to be hitting it twice a week, but i will not be hitting the tr's twice. so Im switching it up to look like this.

Day 1: chest/tri's
Day 2: Back/bi's
Day 3: Break
Day 4: Chest
Day 5: legs
Day 6: shoulders
Day 7: break

any critique woudl be nice on the workout plan, since im not sure if thats a really good set up. anyway let me know, thanks guys.

----------


## UpstateTank

i wuldnt werk your chest twice a week...logic would lead you to think "ya if i hit my bodyparts more often, itll lead to more growth"...thats not necessarily the case

rest is when your muscles grow...i dont think you're gonna be givin yer chest enuf rest working it twice per week...I used to train bp's twice a week and what i found was the results werent as good, and i was def overtraining by doing so

Stick to the first plan you have laid out...its essentially the exact as what i do, and ive found both my results in terms of size and strength to b better

im with you in having a lagging chest...ive based my chest routine arounnd a powerlifting scheme...a 3x3 on incline bar for example

then ill do a 2-3 auxiallary chest exercises w/ a higher rep scheme, say 6-8

once i move onto tris its usually 2 exercises for a total of 6-8 sets...you're werkign your tris indirectly during chest to begin w/ so annihilating them w/ 15-20sets is gonna b more counterproductive than anything

read up on some of IBD's workout schemes n theories..."less is more" is def working for him!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RANA

> i wuldnt werk your chest twice a week...logic would lead you to think "ya if i hit my bodyparts more often, itll lead to more growth"...thats not necessarily the case
> 
> rest is when your muscles grow...i dont think you're gonna be givin yer chest enuf rest working it twice per week...I used to train bp's twice a week and what i found was the results werent as good, and i was def overtraining by doing so
> 
> Stick to the first plan you have laid out...its essentially the exact as what i do, and ive found both my results in terms of size and strength to b better
> 
> im with you in having a lagging chest...ive based my chest routine arounnd a powerlifting scheme...a 3x3 on incline bar for example
> 
> then ill do a 2-3 auxiallary chest exercises w/ a higher rep scheme, say 6-8
> ...


A couple of years ago I would have agreed with you UPSTATETANK.
But I changed my workouts about a year and a half ago to:
I.E.
Mon: Chest/Tris/Traps
Tues: Back/Bi's
Weds: Legs/Shoulders
Thurs: off
Friday: Back/Bi's
Sat: Legs/Shoulder
Sun: Chest/Tris/Traps
Mon: off
Then the cycle rotates all the time. Since I started this my gains have been awesome, not just size but my strength is amazing.
I know everyone is different but my workout has been awesome for me. I am stronger now than I have ever been.

----------


## UpstateTank

> A couple of years ago I would have agreed with you UPSTATETANK.
> But I changed my workouts about a year and a half ago to:
> I.E.
> Mon: Chest/Tris/Traps
> Tues: Back/Bi's
> Weds: Legs/Shoulders
> Thurs: off
> Friday: Back/Bi's
> Sat: Legs/Shoulder
> ...


i got tired just reading that LOL

juss goes to show, like you said, everyones different  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

i agree less is more, but ill never let you catch up to me k biz!!!  :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> i agree less is more, but ill never let you catch up to me k biz!!!


700lb dead lift! you cant even get close  :LOL: 


Upstate i guess i understand what your saying. ill take the advice and stick with my original plan and mabye every other week hit my chest twice and see how it goes. cause my arms grow like rediculous, i try not to even hit them hard because they just blow up!  :LOL: 

But thanks for the advice boys. TOMORROW WAHOOOO :AaGreen22:

----------


## K.Biz

Today is the big day. Just popped the first PP :7up: 

Im serious I feel it already... well because i have a mild headache  :LOL:  so at least i no its working. and its only 12pm and i have been eating like a mad man since like 8am :AaGreen22:  i CXant wait to go pump some weight in the gym later today.

Right now im going go eat with this girl I work with. shes also a personal trainer @ the gym i work at, fresh out of her first year in college. and damn that body is ridiculous. So mabye insted of hitting the treadmill i can spark up some type 2 cardio after a nice meal  :LOL: 


Anyway today is chest  :Smilie:  yes my favorite day because its my most lacking body part and i love just destroying it. Ill be back with a log at about 5pm



Oh yeah hey 12.... page 3 bro Im a whole lap ahead now hahaha

----------


## number twelve

dammit i knew you were gonna say something about the page 3 haha

i cant handle type 2 cardio before workouts...props on that brother lol

----------


## JROKK26

Page 3 and you just started, this is going to be a 7-10 page log bro!!

----------


## UpstateTank

> dammit i knew you were gonna say something about the page 3 haha
> 
> *i cant handle type 2 cardio before workouts*...props on that brother lol


+1

kev yer supposed to have testosterone IN YOU b4 a workout, not in/on some girl  :Big Grin:

----------


## notorious_mem

the headaches blow.

----------


## K.Biz

> Page 3 and you just started, this is going to be a 7-10 page log bro!!


You can count on it bro, anything to beat 12 :AaGreen22:  




> +1
> 
> kev yer supposed to have *testosterone* *IN YOU* b4 a workout, not in/on some girl


i hope the PP helps then  :LOL: 

But no type 2 cardio... cause where were we gonna do it? we were eating at the gym break room, not like u cant start getting down at work

But im hanging out with her later so now it AFTER i work out ...happy upstate? :Wink/Grin: 





> the headaches blow.


Yea, its not to bad only lasted about 30min

----------


## number twelve

> +1
> 
> kev yer supposed to have testosterone IN YOU b4 a workout, not in/on some girl


hopefully not "in" unless she is on that pillllll

----------


## K.Biz

> hopefully not "in" unless she is on that pillllll


hahaha no no. I wrap that shit up. firstly because I dont know her well enough to hit that without protection and today was my first type 2 cardio with this girl... directly after the gym.. booya! what a great way to start a cycle, type 2 cardio and lots of food  :LOL: 



Anyway onto the good stuff. I can definetly feel this stuff, or its the mind set cause i ruined myself in the gym today :Smilie: , I kept everything really really high rep then add some moderatly heavy weight on my last set or 2. I also popped some animal pump before the gym as well, and really this is the biggest i have been pumped from it, so mabye the PP really is working :Shrug:  

Also im going to be ordering some AMP 2 for this cycle, because i hear great great things, and my other stims are starting to really wear off.


So on to the log ( i already wrote this up once today and my computer for some reason shut down mid typing it :0icon Pissedoff: , so for try number 2)

Monday: Chest/Tri's
BB Incline
135 x 20
145 x 17
185 x 10
215 x 8

Seated Machine Fly's
135 x 25 <- i actully stopped at 25, could have gone more but i feltlike more then 25 was stupid haha
150 x 20
185 x 10
205 x 3 - uhhh pussy lift haha

DB Decline
70 x 15
80 x 13
100 x 8 x 2 - the DB in my gym dont go any higher then this :Tear:  

Single Cable tri pulldowns ( aka i dont no wtf its called)
60 x 8
50 x 12
40 x 20 - real slow, and burn the hell out of my tri's

Skulls
65 x 15
80 x 10
100 x 3.... uhhh once again i dunno wtf is going on

Dips
All bodyweight x 10 x 2
Bodyweight + 45 x 8 x 2


ohh also i kept my pump outside the gym today for over an hour, im still pretty pumped which is crazy cause usually its gone within like 30min or so. anyway day 1 was great.


EDIT: forgot to add this
Side Effects
Mild headaches, and a slight increase in BP, but leveled out within an hour or so.

----------


## number twelve

nice job bro. i been feelin the headaches too a bit, im trying to drink as much water as possible

----------


## K.Biz

> nice job bro. i been feelin the headaches too a bit, im trying to drink as much water as possible


thanks brotha. yea the headaches have neen here and there but not bad, just very mild and a lil annoying. i have been pounding water and gatorade :Smilie:

----------


## JROKK26

> Monday: Chest/Tri's
> BB Incline
> 135 x 20
> 145 x 17
> 185 x 10
> 215 x 8
> 
> Seated Machine Fly's
> 135 x 25 <- i actully stopped at 25, could have gone more but i feltlike more then 25 was stupid haha
> ...



Nice....your tri's must have been pumped bro

----------


## number twelve

having arms that are too big and grow too much is quite a curse kev haha

----------


## K.Biz

> having arms that are too big and grow too much is quite a curse kev haha


I no what a curse :7up:  

but it really does suck when ur chest lacks, it looks funny  :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

I dont EVEN wanna talk about my workout today. it was horribal. I had no energy all day but my headaches are gone  :Smilie:  *I need* the Amp 2 big time.

First of all i forgot to even bring a pen and paper with me and im a moron and cant remeber everything i did so im only going to type what i remember but i really did more then whats on here. also forgot my water ahhhh so i had to buy water at the gym, freakin like 2 bucks for those lil 24 oz shit bottles. pist cause i forgot my BCAA's to. today was a great day!  :Icon Rolleyes:  

Annnyyyyway... Tuesday: Back/Bi's

Deadlift
135 x 10 (warm up)
200 x 10
250 x 8
285 x 7  :Smilie: 
305 x 4
305 x 1

Wide grip pullups
BW x 12
BW x 10
BW x 8
BW x 7

BB Curls
55 x 15
80 x 10
90 x 4
100 x 0  :Frown: 

DB Concentrated Curls
40 x 3
35 x 10 x 2
30 x 6 hahahaha

there was more but i dunno, it was a lacking day in the gym. i liked my deadlifts though, they felt real good. also i think if i bust my ass i can get that deadlift up to 400 pounds.

----------


## Random

Kbiz

any pics up recently man?

CD

----------


## K.Biz

> Kbiz
> 
> any pics up recently man?
> 
> CD


No pics up, hopefully i can get some up in the next couple weeks. i finally buckled down and bought myself a digital camera, but of course my step mom goes away to ireland and asks to borrow it (and i cant say no, well i can but then im an ass haha), so i had a new toy for like 25min, then it was gone  :Frown:   :LOL: 

So she'll be back in 2 weeks.

----------


## Random

Haha that sucks man!

----------


## number twelve

damn bro thats annoying. did u ever take pics after your last cycle/

----------


## K.Biz

no pics after my last cycle either. i have some pics before my first sd cycle but those are just embarasing hahaha

----------


## number twelve

haha oh please share them im curious to see/laugh

----------


## K.Biz

> haha oh please share them im curious to see/laugh


fiiinnee but im such a chump in these pics. lol so beware. *remember these are BEFORE any cycle at all lol* wow i dont no why im posting these  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

:LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  im just kiddin bro props for posting them up. what did u weigh in these pics and what are you now?

----------


## K.Biz

like 152 I think. Im a lil under 170 right now

----------


## UpstateTank

Fatty!  :Big Grin:

----------


## K.Biz

> Fatty!


but you said you wouldnt tell  :Tear:  



 :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

Oh yeah by the way

Wednesday: Break (thank god) my lower back is wrecked right now  :Smilie:

----------


## JROKK26

Nice deadlift bro....I want to be in the 300lb club too :Dissapointed:

----------


## K.Biz

> Nice deadlift bro....I want to be in the 300lb club too


youll get there bro. just keeping eating big and lifting hard. I find that iff i eat like 2 or 3 meals before i hit the gym and get in like a half gallon of waterin as well, i lift like twice what i can if i onl eat like mabye 1 or 2 meals and drink barley anything. keep that in mind.

also deadlifts suck :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

300 lb club? are we talkin about reverse curls. its all about the 500 lb club sonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

haha im jk 143

----------


## JROKK26

> 300 lb club? are we talkin about reverse curls. its all about the 500 lb club sonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> haha im jk 143



Yea,Yea,Yea  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> 300 lb club? are we talkin about reverse curls. its all about the *500 lb club sonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*
> 
> haha im jk 143


hahaha screw you and upstate. you dont deserve to lift that much  :LOL:  Ill be in the 400 club at the end of this cycle i garuntee it. :AaGreen22:

----------


## K.Biz

> 300 lb club? are we talkin about reverse curls. its all about the *500 lb club sonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*
> 
> haha im jk 143


hahaha screw you and upstate. you dont deserve to lift that much  :LOL:  Ill be in the 400 club at the end of this cycle i garuntee it. :AaGreen22: 


also twelve dude wheres your thread? it seems to be lost :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

i am officially subscribed to this thread haha 

btw i started last sunday so i would be on day 4 today

----------


## K.Biz

Ok so I was reading spywizards logs about dermacrine and sustain and it sounds awsome, and since its day 4, yes day 4  :Smilie:  of the cycle i no that in about a week a half (after i start my SD) I will prob start to be shutting down pretty hard. so... after reading on the website about the dermacrine and the sustain, and now i understand it a lil more. spywizard thanks for the log and all the info i got from twelve who he got from you. Also thank you twelve for forwarding it to me. I will be ordering it right now. *I will be running the Dermacrine throughout my cycle and the sustain for my pct along with my liquidex and clomid.* 

I feel like this will be a lil stronger then the myogenx, as much as the myogenx did help me, which i always want to thank Anthony for, compared to the sustain its a lil more exepensive, and im broke. i havnt even ordered my PCT stuff yet :2nono:  which i will be doing today as well

----------


## number twelve

k biz how dare you start your cycle before your pct is in hand! haha jk

----------


## K.Biz

> k biz how dare you start your cycle before your pct is in hand! haha jk


Im slighty retarded :1laugh:  


Off to the gym for shoulders. ohh and legarthy showed its ugly face today i took about a 3 hour nap. time for me to pick up some ester C

Also got my probolic Vanilla today as well. BEST tasting protien ever!

----------


## mateo112

> Im slighty retarded 
> 
> 
> Off to the gym for shoulders. ohh and legarthy showed its ugly face today i took about a 3 hour nap. time for me to pick up some ester C
> 
> Also got my probolic Vanilla today as well. BEST *tasting protien ever*!


agreed. strawberry is the best imo.

k biz for the deadlifts you might try it this way. 

135-10 reps (warm up)
205-5-8 reps (warm up)
315- 4 reps
315-4 reps
335-1-2 reps 

or whatever weight you think is good for those reps.

i find that doing deads this way allows me to gain strength real fast. i do this rep count one week and then the next week dont even do deads and subsitute them with weighted hyperextensions or good mornings :AaGreen22:  (gotta love these).

then the third week go back to deads. doing deads with high reps and every week just takes it all out of me. just a humble suggestion.

good luck with the cycle bro. hope that liver holds up

----------


## K.Biz

> agreed. strawberry is the best imo.
> 
> k biz for the deadlifts you might try it this way. 
> 
> 135-10 reps (warm up)
> 205-5-8 reps (warm up)
> 315- 4 reps
> 315-4 reps
> 335-1-2 reps 
> ...



I hear that bro, Ill def try that out next back day, i like the way that sounds :

Anyway

Thursday: Shoulders

DB Press
50 x 12
65 x 10
70 x 8  :7up:  
*80 x 3*... Never hit 80's wahooo

Did this machine where u place your elbows underneath it, and then lift out dont no what its called, never seen it before but i maxed it out and it gave me the sweetest pump

70 x 15
100 x 10
100 x 8
100 x 6

Rocky Press - Never done these before and these things are freaking sick
135 x 10
145 x 8 x 2
155 x 2 

Behind the back Shrugs - My fav
# of plates
1 x 20
2 x 10
*3 x 6 x 2* Never done 3 plates.

4th day of PP and my stregth gains are already incredible, i love PP  :AaGreen22: 



*Edit* also im up 5 pounds since sunday,and my sense of well being is through the roof, i feel like i could rule the world  :Smilie:

----------


## number twelve

nice job today kev

----------


## K.Biz

Wow what a horribal leg day. i got this insane headache like mid-working out, like i couldnt even make it out of the gym barley. it was freaking bad!, I almost fell asleep in my car in the parking lot of the gym, i just kind of rested in my car like like 30min and it just went away, but i decided to just go home.... kind of wierd.

here are some of my thoughts why i think it might have happened.
1. i had just got up i ate a small breakfast popped some animal pump and my PP and went to the gym within like 30min of waking up. so i feel like i didint have enough food and energy
2. look at number
3. refer to number 2 :LOL: 

Anyway i got like half a leg day done.... LAME!, mabye ill go back later tonight after work, i dunno

Squats
315 x 15
350 x 12
*EDIT* :400 x *8* x 2
500 x 0  :Frown:  so bad, i dunno what happened

Leg Press
# of plates
2 x 15
3 x 12
4 x 6
5 x 2 x 2

Leg extensions
90 x 15
125 x 10
150 x 8 x 2

Calf raises 
100 x 6

and boom! headache!!!!!! right in the middle of my calve raises. it sucked. i could have easily done another 3 sets of calve raises and perhaps some lunges.

Over all leg day = Sh*tty


Like Upstate & 12 would say
*OUT*

----------


## number twelve

dude holy sh!t your squating 400 10 times?

----------


## K.Biz

i dunno why i type 10, i ment to type 8... wierd, i better go edit that but yes close to 10  :LOL:  and you would never be able to tell, my legs dont grow :0icon Pissedoff:   :0icon Pissedoff:  they just get stronger. its so lame

----------


## number twelve

dude thats awesome, thats a lot of weight to be doing 10 times 8 times...whatever! lol
do you go below parallel? are you doing regular free weight squats?

----------


## mateo112

damn bro, your squat routine in nuts. you got some strong wheels. nice numbers bro.

here is the weird thing though, you squat like crazy with crazy weight but you don't leg press as much as i would think.
is it just because you were off today or what.

i squat only 225 for ten reps but i leg press with 7plates on each side no problem. for you it seems the opposite, you squat heavy as hell, but don't pile on the weight in the leg press machine, weird. what you take on that?

----------


## mateo112

> dude thats awesome, thats a lot of weight to be doing 10 times 8 times...whatever! lol
> *do you go below parallel?* are you doing regular free weight squats?


i also wonder this

----------


## K.Biz

> damn bro, your squat routine in nuts. you got some strong wheels. nice numbers bro.
> 
> here is the weird thing though, you squat like crazy with crazy weight but you don't leg press as much as i would think.
> is it just because you were off today or what.
> 
> i squat only 225 for ten reps but i leg press with 7plates on each side no problem. for you it seems the opposite, you squat heavy as hell, but don't pile on the weight in the leg press machine, weird. *what you take on that*?


I honestly couldnt tell you. mabye its because im burnt the heck out after my squats?. or mabye my size has somthing to do with it, im only 5'7 which means really nothing i guess since i squat about 3 times my body weight, well i can but for some reason I coudlnt today. I never actully thought about it... until u mentioned somthing... But honestly if you look at my legs it looks like i can only squat 90lb's. mabye that has somthing to do with it...? everything grows but my legs :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## RANA

> I honestly couldnt tell you. mabye its because im burnt the heck out after my squats?. or mabye my size has somthing to do with it, im only 5'7 which means really nothing i guess since i squat about 3 times my body weight, well i can but for some reason I coudlnt today. I never actully thought about it... until u mentioned somthing... But honestly if you look at my legs it looks like i can only squat 90lb's. mabye that has somthing to do with it...? everything grows but my legs


Two words "reverse lunges"
They are the ducks nuts.

----------


## K.Biz

Saturday: day off. 

suprisingly my legs are wrecked still. dunno why, but im startin feel pretty big, and bloated might i add.

Also i cheated big time and had a big mac today... :Chairshot:

----------


## number twelve

a big mac dude? my colon would explode

----------


## K.Biz

> a big mac dude? my colon would explode


yea i know. lets not talk about it  :LOL:  


Anyway Sunday: i think im gonna rest today as well, i feel like lifting today wouldnt be beneficial so tomo will be chest today

anyway i think im gonna go top out my R1 right now to :Wink/Grin:

----------


## number twelve

hell yea bro, i been meaning to ask you how u like your bike. im trying to get some money together to buy one

----------


## K.Biz

Ok so my bench went up 40 pounds more then i have ever been able to get up. :7up:  i dont understand but mabye its because i dont usually have a spotter and some guy asked me to spot him and then he asked if i needed a spot and i was like yeah sure why the F*ck not, and yeah i ended up pushing another 40 pounds. freaking crazy.

Monday: Chest/Tri's

BB Bench
200 x 10
215 x 9
235 x 7
255 x 4
280 x 1 :AaGreen22:  

DB Incline
*65 x 10 (warm Up)
*80 x 7
**90 x 5
**95 x 2

*Supersetsed with machine flys
200 x 11
235 x 8

**Superset with dips
BW x 15
BW + 45 x 10


Single Cable tri pulldowns ( aka i dont no wtf its called)
60 x 8
50 x 12
40 x 20

Cable Pushdowns
120 x 10
130 x 8 
150 x 5
200 x 0 .... mabye i was asking for to much :Wink/Grin:  



anyway today i fell in love with PP all over again. by the way headaches are gone, havnt gotten one in almost 4 days now, still a lil bloated, and SD started today at 20mg.

----------


## UpstateTank

NICE

dont warmup on the incline DB's next time

you're def 'warmedup' from your set of bench

juss go straight into werking sets and watch your #'s go UP!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

hell yeah nice job today brother

----------


## lanky

congrats on the gains man, push it 2 the limitt

----------


## K.Biz

> hell yeah nice job today brother






> congrats on the gains man, push it 2 the limitt



thanks boys. tomorrow is back day cant wait for deads :7up:

----------


## number twelve

check ya pms kiddd

----------


## K.Biz

I never ended up putting a log up yesterday because well i didnt go to the gym :Frown:  and why? because i fell asleep... damn legarthy!  :LOL: 

anywayyy going to the gym to do back/bi's ill be back to log


also 12.... responded

----------


## mateo112

wheres the update k biz? i want to see if you tried that different way i suggested on your deads. and if so how you liked that way?

----------


## K.Biz

Ok so I switched it up a lil bit, and yes mateo i followed your idea and actully ended getting up a lot more weight. and 1 reason i thin is because the SD is starting to kick in now as well, and your idea as well, anyway here we go

Deadlift - # of plates on each side
1 x 10 (warm up)
3 x 8
4 x 5 :7up
4 + 25's x 2
5 x 0  :LOL: 

crazy ass deadlift day wahooooo!

Incline DB Isolation Rows ( yo these are real hard, i have never done them before, i couldnt get sh*t up for weight, im gonna keep doing these, they gave me a crazy upper back pump)
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 5
50 x 3 x 2

One-armed eccentric chin ( another very tough workout)
BW x 5 (each arm)
BW x 3 (each arm)

Wide grip pulldowns
165 x 10
185 x 6
205 x 2
I could of done more weight like 225 for 1 rep but i couldnt get down to the seat hahaha, i dont weigh enough.

BB Curls
80 x 10
90 x 7
100 x 4  :Smilie: 
110 x 1  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Preecher Curls
40 x 6
35 x 7 x 2 :Shrug:  

Overall great f'n workout! my back is wrecked and i love it... my arms eh not so much, i just dont have enough energy after my back workout to hit my arms hard, so next week im changing my split. im gonna make my 3rd day which is a break day, my arm day, i feel like it will really kick my lifting on my arms to the next level.

----------


## number twelve

nice bro.. i better get on it your catchin up to me with those deads lol

----------


## mateo112

hell yeah bro, nice job. thats some good weight your pulling. 

as far as a new split goes you might try this.

chest monday
legs tuesday
back thursday
shoulders friday
arms saturday

i'm currently doing this split and like it alot. it favors chest day being that shoulders and tri days are spaced nicely. just a friendly suggestion. good job on the deads.

----------


## K.Biz

thanks boys. mateo ill def look into that, actully thats probably a better idea. add arms at the end of the week insted.

----------


## number twelve

what day would u be diong tris on that split?

----------


## K.Biz

> what day would u be diong tris on that split?



Ill prob keep tri's on chest day just because my chest day doesnt seem to be as intense as my back day. actully no where near it. so ill keep the tr'is with chest

----------


## number twelve

gotcha, thatll work out fine then

----------


## JROKK26

> hell yeah bro, nice job. thats some good weight your pulling. 
> 
> as far as a new split goes you might try this.
> 
> chest monday
> legs tuesday
> back thursday
> shoulders friday
> arms saturday
> ...


mateo112..clarify when you mean sat. arms, don't you mean to do Bi's and Tri's on that same day, right?? I've done a simular split before:

Mon. Chest 
Tues. Back
Wed. OFF
Thur. Shoulders
Fri. Legs
Sat. Arms (Bi's & Tri's)
Sun. OFF
I like this split I did it during my Test-e cycle.

Biz sweet lifts the last couple days bro, I think I might try that incl. DB row... sounds like fun. :LOL:

----------


## mateo112

yeah arms consists of bi's and tri's. i really like doing bi's and tri's together.

----------


## number twelve

me too

----------


## bulldawg_28

How's your libido on the cycle? Any noticeable shutdown?

----------


## K.Biz

> How's your libido on the cycle? Any noticeable shutdown?


actully no. If anything my libido has been nuts this last week. mabye its because the dermacrine is kickin in. thank god for type 2 cardio :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

anyway. bad news boys, no logs for the next few days. actully until monday, im going to NY to visit some family. hey 12 you gonna be around? hahaha

im stayin at the marriot and my mom actully booked a better hotel then the marriot but they didint have a gym and i freaked out so i made her book at the marriot with the gym  :Smilie:  haha. so ill still be able to workout :Smilie: 

Anyway ill def make sure to rock my boston hat the whole time im there :LOL:  and I'll see you boys in a few days, take it easy guys and remember dont do anything i wouldnt :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

have a great trip k biz, youll finally get to see what a real city looks like..fvck boston! lol

----------


## K.Biz

> have a great trip k biz, youll finally get to see what a real city looks like..fvck boston! lol


hahaha boston is the best!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  but i must say, theres nothing like NY.

so let me re-cap the weekend. I get to the hotel, unpack my shit, first thing i do is find the gym. this gym is horribal, the free weights went up to 50 pounds  :Icon Pissedoff:  and there were like 5 back machines, 6 leg machines and no chest or shoulder machines, and of course no bench or any weights. pretty stacked gym i must say. so insted of wasting my time, i just ran my ass off for 3 days :LOL:  i got enough cardio in for the rest of this cycle hahaha.

so yeah thats that, and uh i cant wait to work out tonight at my real gym :7up:

----------


## RANA

> hahaha boston is the best!!! but i must say, theres nothing like NY.
> 
> so let me re-cap the weekend. I get to the hotel, unpack my shit, first thing i do is find the gym. this gym is horribal, the free weights went up to 50 pounds  and there were like 5 back machines, 6 leg machines and no chest or shoulder machines, and of course no bench or any weights. pretty stacked gym i must say. so insted of wasting my time, i just ran my ass off for 3 days i got enough cardio in for the rest of this cycle hahaha.
> 
> so yeah thats that, and uh i cant wait to work out tonight at my real gym


Same shit happened to me when I was in Boston last month. I had to go to the YMCA to get a workout. The gym (YMCA) was not too bad. It had everything I needed. I hate hotel gyms, they are only for all the fat asses that think they are working out.

----------


## number twelve

welcome back bro.

----------


## K.Biz

> welcome back bro.



thanks brotha. chest today. going for the 300 bench press  :AaGreen22:

----------


## roodogg

good luck man It's all mental

----------


## number twelve

hell yeah good luck bro. and i agree with roodogg

----------


## Shane35aa

K. Biz...You can do it...you can bench 300 Fckin LBS

----------


## Shane35aa

> actully no. If anything my libido has been nuts this last week. mabye its because the dermacrine is kickin in. thank god for type 2 cardio



Hey let us know how this works for you.( The Dermacrine, could caere less about your type 2 cardio :LOL:  )Thinking bout giving it a whirl myself

----------


## K.Biz

Real Quick..* Page 5 celebrate sucka* :Clap:   :LOL:  





> Hey let us know how this works for you.( The Dermacrine, could caere less about your type 2 cardio )Thinking bout giving it a whirl myself


Yes its working wonders. now that im on it i feel like mabye i wasnt fully back to normal from my past SD cycle. Or this stuff is just working wonders and im just freakin horney as hell. i dunno, but all i can say is its working. i dont feel shut down at all. AT ALL. its pretty incredible. because on my last cycle by this time my nuts were the size of raisins  :LOL: 

Also i put 315 up today 3 times wahooo, ill be posting the log after i go eat some food. im starving!!!

----------


## K.Biz

Tuesday: Chest/Tri's

BB Bench
135 x 10 (warm up)
200 x 10
255 x 8
280 x 4 These were pretty hard so i wasnt sure if i could get the 300 up, i was super mad they were hard to so i said f*ck it and through 315 on it
315 x 3 :7up:  

DB Incline * I did no warm up this time as suggested by upstate ( thank you upstate) and maxed out the db's in my gym so i was pretty happy
80 x 10 
90 x 8
100 x 6
100 x 4

Dips
BW x 10 x 3

Skulls
80 x 10
90 x 6?
100 x 3 x 2

single arm cable pulldowns?
60 x 10
60 x 8
50 x 12

Cable Pushdowns
150 x 7
175 x 4
200 x 1 :Smilie: 
225 x 1/2  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

welcome brother to the 300 club haha

----------


## number twelve

what are you wei***ng in at now?

----------


## K.Biz

> welcome brother to the 300 club haha


haha finally! I was looking back at my first SD log and shit i sucked at life lol. My max bench was like 225 or somthing... and i was pumped? oh well... 400 pound club next cycle? hahaha




> what are you wei***ng in at now?


171... but im def bloated from this PP, i think when i get off cycle ill prob drop at least 3 or 4 pounds of water weight. and after i cut to get down to 7-8% bf ill prob be like 165 at best....?

Im not that big of a dude, im only 5'7 at best, well mabye 5'8 on a good day  :LOL:  Hopefully by the end of this cycle ill be somwhere around 175+ my goal is 180, dont think ill make it there.

I must be lookin bigger though,because all my friends are asking me to train them... but there not serious, they wanna be big without the hard work. oh well to bad for them. Last week when i went out to a party... but couldnt drink  :Frown:  all my buddies were like yo dude ur freakin huge! train me!. but F that haha. i dont feel big enough though. i want more! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mateo112

oh k biz dont we all want more. nice bench #'s there bro.

----------


## Schmidty

> Tuesday: Chest/Tri's
> 
> BB Bench
> 135 x 10 (warm up)
> 200 x 10
> 255 x 8
> 280 x 4 These were pretty hard so i wasnt sure if i could get the 300 up, i was super mad they were hard to so i said f*ck it and through 315 on it
> *315 x 3* 
> 
> ...


Damn bro good job!

----------


## Random

Where the F are the pics LOL? k biz?

CD

----------


## number twelve

why do u have all the vets postin on your thread!?? NOT FAIR! 
lol

----------


## K.Biz

> Damn bro good job!


thanks schmidty. Hows the ball washin goin?  :LOL:  just kiddin bro. thanks for stopping by




> Where the F are the pics LOL? k biz?
> 
> CD


Pics will be up next week. I Promise!




> why do u have all the vets postin on your thread!?? NOT FAIR! 
> lol


Because I AM the man..  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

:2worship:

----------


## Random

> Pics will be up next week. I Promise!


Good deal...

CD

----------


## gio86

K BIz ive been following this thread as i started also a SD/PP cycle im on my 3rd day. mine is a lil diffrent i started with 2 pills of SD and 2 pills of PP which is 24mg of sd and 20 of pp..so far everything is good. feel my libido going crazy. by the end of next week i should be an animal. im 5'8 184-186 im hoping do get to 195 well se what happens.

----------


## gio86

hey if you dont mind me asking this question what is dermacrime?? are you taking it during your cycle so you dont shut as hard?

----------


## K.Biz

> K BIz ive been following this thread as i started also a SD/PP cycle im on my 3rd day. mine is a lil diffrent i started with 2 pills of SD and 2 pills of PP which is 24mg of sd and 20 of pp..so far everything is good. feel my libido going crazy. by the end of next week i should be an animal. im 5'8 184-186 im hoping do get to 195 well se what happens.


nice bro. have you ever run any OTC orals before?




> hey if you dont mind me asking this question what is dermacrime?? are you taking it during your cycle so you dont shut as hard?


Spywizard has a great log on dermacrine. you can find it Here he posts all the info about it. and yes im using it to keep me from shutting down. Also there is a product called "dermacrine sustain" which i will be using in my PCT as an adition to clomid and aromasin . check it out, its some great info. and this stuff really works well.

----------


## aknopf95

congrats one the new bench #'s, man

----------


## JROKK26

Nice Bro 300lbs club!!! Great job

----------


## K.Biz

> congrats one the new bench #'s, man





> Nice Bro 300lbs club!!! Great job



Thanks Dudes

----------


## K.Biz

ill be posting my back workout when i get home, its 6am right now i just woke up and left my log at the house (im currently at work)

anyway todays a rest day, i feel like death. i have a horribal headache, stuffy nose, a very very mild sore throat, think im comming down with somthing. At 11:00am when i get home ill post my log, then im sleeping. 

but uhh yeah thats that.

----------


## gio86

k BIZ i do have a preaty good experience with both sd and pp..to tell you the truth sd works great for me but i wanted to juice it up a lil bit haha..
but anywyas bro thanx for your info and good luck.

----------


## K.Biz

So Yesterday was back/bi's but once again left the log at home  :Banghead: 
so ill get that up ASAP. But for now heres shoulders.

Friday: Shoulders.

Military Press
135 x 10 (warmup)
185 x 7
225 x 4 x 2 

Ok now my question is why can i only get 80's up on my DB press but i can get 225 over my head with military press..... does this make any sense?

Wide Grip Behind the head.
165 x 10 
180 x 8
200 x 6
225 x 0 - once again couldnt get it down to the seat... cause i dont weight enough :Frown: 

Behind the back Shrugs
# of plates
1 x 10 (quick warm up)
2 x 10
3 x 8  :Smilie: 
4 x 2 Wahooo! thats a 90lb increase from last week  :7up:  

Daimond Shrugs
135 x 10
185 x 6
200 x 2 
I really liked these, and they were hard as shit, gave me a crazy pump.

So i no the workout looks a lil short today, well because it was. this girl i used to go to school with was working out who i havnt seen in prob a year or so came up to me and started talking. now when we were in school she wasnt to good looking, id give her a 6 mabye. but she was nice, so i was always nice to her. THANK GOD i was nice to her cause she is banging now. an easy 9. so we started talking in between my sets and hers, and so i finish my diamond shrugs, and shes like "you wanna get out of here" I was like sure we can go to my place. and so we did, and ill let your imagination run haha. but no treadmill tomo :7up:  hahaha.

----------


## number twelve

hahah yeaaaaa kidddd


that military press is rediculous btw. how far down do you lower the BB when u do the reps? thats the first reason that came to my mind as why you can only get up 80s on db. 80s are really good in their own right tho lol

----------


## K.Biz

> hahah yeaaaaa kidddd
> 
> 
> that military press is rediculous btw. how far down do you lower the BB when u do the reps? thats the first reason that came to my mind as why you can only get up 80s on db. 80s are really good in their own right tho lol



I bring it all the way down to like right above my chest i guess you could say. i dont do any of this half assed, half rep movment haha. we talked about this i believe 

Oh also a guy next to me today doin 4 plate military press, i felt like a newbie again, i was just staring in aw hahaha

----------


## number twelve

damn bro you could own me in milatary press. my  :0piss:  just shriveled since i have like 20 lbs on you  :1laugh:  

nice work kev

----------


## K.Biz

This might sound crazy.... but i think im going to DROP the PP on sunday and Up the SD to 40mg's. I honestly dont think this PP is doin sh*t. The onyl thing it is doing is giving me rediculous amount of bloat. screw bloat!. so im gonna step my SD dosage up to 40mg's for the last week then go into PCT. what do you think?

12 will agree, i no that  :LOL:

----------


## RANA

Are your military presses on machine or straight bar?

----------


## K.Biz

> Are your military presses on machine or straight bar?


Straight bar always. I never use the machines unless i wanna try somthing crazy, like 1 leg squats

----------


## RANA

> Straight bar always. I never use the machines unless i wanna try somthing crazy, like 1 leg squats


Nice job, very nice. I use machine once in a blue moon just to shock my body.

----------


## Shane35aa

> This might sound crazy.... but i think im going to DROP the PP on sunday and Up the SD to 40mg's. I honestly dont think this PP is doin sh*t. The onyl thing it is doing is giving me rediculous amount of bloat. screw bloat!. so im gonna step my SD dosage up to 40mg's for the last week then go into PCT. what do you think?
> 
> 12 will agree, i no that



Hey man you think it could be the dermacine boosting estrogen causing some of the water bloat? Also 4 ed of the SD seems like alot for your body weight man, but its your body and good luck with it.

----------


## number twelve

> This might sound crazy.... but i think im going to DROP the PP on sunday and Up the SD to 40mg's. I honestly dont think this PP is doin sh*t. The onyl thing it is doing is giving me rediculous amount of bloat. screw bloat!. so im gonna step my SD dosage up to 40mg's for the last week then go into PCT. what do you think?
> 
> 12 will agree, i no that


lol dude im dropping my PP tomorrow

----------


## mateo112

> I bring it all the way down to like right above my chest i guess you could say. i dont do any of this half assed, half rep movment haha. we talked about this i believe 
> 
> Oh also a guy next to me today doin 4 plate military press, i felt like a newbie again, i was just staring in aw hahaha



imho i never would go down below my chin. have had many friends screw up their rotator cuff going to deep on military press. you might want to watch that since your gaining so much on all your lifts.

----------


## Random

> so im gonna step my SD dosage up to 40mg's for the last week then go into PCT. what do you think?


Well ultimately its your call, i dont think upping the dose for the last wk is worth it; superdrol already will have severe effects on cholesterol according to several profiles..

CD

----------


## K.Biz

ok well im glad i asked then. ill keep the SD at a steady 20mg's. mabye at most bump it to 30mgs, but thats prob even pointless so... screw it. 20 it is. thanks for the input boys

----------


## K.Biz

Damn its been a while... like 2 days :LOL:  

anyway! Monday: Legs

Squats ( ass to the grass, usually i dont go all the way down so... this was a nice lil change and my legs seriously feel like they were going to fall off after this)
# of plates
2 x 10 (warm up)
3 x 10
4 x 7
5 x 2  :Smilie: 

Leg Press ( I really stepped my leg press up this weekend, pushing a lot more then before and actully maxing out what the machine held.. i mean what kind of machine only hold 6 plates a side? bunk!)
# of plates
2 x 10 Warm up
3 x 10
4 x 9
5 x 7
6 x 3
6 x 1

Seated calf raises
45 x 10 (wamrup)
90 x 10
135 x 7
135 x 4

I was going to do leg extensions and perhaps some lunges but my legs were so so so f*ckin cooked from squats that they were litteraly shaking when i was trying to walk hahaha, so ill do extensions and some lunges on my chest day either today or tomo. anyway yea thats it. I love sd, what else can i say?

----------


## number twelve

hell yeha bro your a beast

----------


## JROKK26

> Damn its been a while... like 2 days 
> 
> anyway! Monday: Legs
> 
> Squats ( ass to the grass, usually i dont go all the way down so... this was a nice lil change and my legs seriously feel like they were going to fall off after this)
> # of plates
> 2 x 10 (warm up)
> 3 x 10
> 4 x 7
> ...



Sooo your doing ass to the grass squats w/5 plates each side? that's 495lbs free weights, right??

That's FV{king awsome bro!!!

 :Bbintheclub:  

I don't get it......
I can leg press more than you, but you squat more than me....
I can DB incl. and flat more, but your BB bench is more than me....
 :Hmmmm:  that's weird :What?:

----------


## K.Biz

> Sooo your doing ass to the grass squats w/5 plates each side? that's 495lbs free weights, right??
> 
> That's FV{king awsome bro!!!
> 
>  
> 
> *I don't get it......
> I can leg press more than you, but you squat more than me....
> I can DB incl. and flat more, but your BB bench is more than me....
>  that's weird*


yeah.. who knows? the leg press scares me lol :1laugh:  

as far as my db incline and flat, its not the fact its so heavy its just hard for me to hold form. with the BB my form just works so much better, i can just push so much more weight

----------


## K.Biz

:7up:

----------


## number twelve

nice job kev

----------


## JROKK26

> yeah.. who knows? the leg press scares me lol 
> 
> as far as my db incline and flat, its not the fact its so heavy its just hard for me to hold form. with the BB my form just works so much better, i can just push so much more weight


Yeah, I workout with a guy who has a problem with holding form on DB press too. I've been doing them for years thou and it's been about a year since I've done BB flat bench

Good numbers bro, Keep it up!!

----------


## number twelve

dammit page 6!  :Icon Pissedoff:  




lol

----------


## K.Biz

:Bbiwin:  


 :LOL:  


Oh and Wednesday: Break

----------


## number twelve

haha i concede

----------


## K.Biz

Working out back tonight, ill be back in a couple hours to post my log, i have a feeling tonights is just going to be insane, im just sitting at work right now just waiting to go explode in the gym, for some reason.  :LOL:  thought id let everyone know hahaa. anyway, be back.

----------


## Random

Have a good lift man  :Smilie: 

CD

----------


## number twelve

where you at kidd

----------


## K.Biz

Im here, im here. My computer at homes has some serious issues, so im really only able to post at work. anyway here we go.

Thursday: Back
Let me add that this back day was one of my best, like out of control my best, I added the good mornings like suggested by mateo and damn those things suck :LOL:  I actully did a set of like 3 or 4 with 1 plate a side and put it down and decided i needed to stretch for a good couple min. fully stretched out after about 10min i really just started throwin the weight on.

Good Nights... :Wink/Grin:  
# Of plates Per side
1 x 10
2 x 7
3 x 4 x 2
4 x 0 ... I rested it on my shoulders and i knew if i tried i was going to throw out my whole back, just wasnt worth the try.

T-Bar rows
# of plates
2 x 10
3 x 8
4 x 6
5 x 1 :AaGreen22:  

Wide grip pull ups
45 x 10
45 x 7
BW x 15
BW x 12

Incline DB Isolation Rows
40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 6
55 x 2
60 x 1 if you can even call it 1, it was a ***** rep hahaa

I was pretty spent after that, But i felt like a beast! haha My back was on fire and i had a great pump going. Pics tomo after shoulders like i promised.

as far as today
Friday: break

----------


## Random

> Pics tomo after shoulders like i promised


I will check back tomorrow  :Wink: 

CD

----------


## K.Biz

F*ck no love? what the hell? hahaha  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

fear not boobie here i am to spread some love lol

i am looking forward to seeing these pics of you im sure your a beast! lol

those goodmornings are nasty i might give em a try

12

----------


## K.Biz

> fear not boobie here i am to spread some love lol
> 
> i am looking forward to seeing these pics of you im sure your a beast! lol
> 
> *those goodmornings are nasty i might give em a try*
> 
> 12



Yea there not bad. I wonder if what i was pushing for weight on those was any good? i have never done them before so i didnt really know what i was doing haha. and i dont really know what a good amount of weight to be pushing is for that exercise. and everyone in the gym was looking at me like... wtf is this kid doing.  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

yeah it sounds liek a lot of weight...its a gnarly looking exercise, i feel like a lot can go wrong lol

----------


## K.Biz

So i just decided tonight, im gonna be bold and be the genuie pig and go the cyogenx route. im gonna run it for 4 weeks along with the dermacrine sustain. I already have gyno... well not bad but i do have it  :Frown:  and im getting it removed soon so.. i'll keep everyone posted.

I have letro on hand incase it gets bad.

----------


## number twelve

jesus bro when did this develop? i thought you took care of it

----------


## K.Biz

i did take care of it. but it ended up flairing back up again. i might run letro, but i really hate the stuff, so im gonna try cyogenx which has properties like letro, so it should help with my gyno problem and it wont be so hard on my lipid profiles. also i might pick up some aromasin just incase i have to run the letro, so i can fight the rebound.

----------


## number twelve

good luck dude

----------


## Random

So these pics are where again?

CD

----------


## number twelve

^  :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> So these pics are where again?
> 
> CD


I no I no, im an ass :LOL:  

I forgot to take pics and get my camera, so heres what im gonna do. Pictures tomo I promise, along with 2 logs. :AaGreen22:  


also mabye you'll be able to see the nice gash on my left arm from the fight i got into last night  :Frown:

----------


## number twelve

haha did u kick some ass??

----------


## K.Biz

> haha did u kick some ass??


hahaha of course. i got a lil beat up though. i got tossed by this kid like into a wall and hurt my lower back a lil, but as soon as i hit the wall i just got so mad and ended up just bashing his face in. punching the bag might have helped a lil. hahaha

but the kids a moron, i dont no why he pushed me, i was trying to break up a fight with him and my buddy and this kid decided he was going to pish me i guess? then i just went house on his face. needless to say i think he was crying when he ran out of the apt we were at.  :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

Oh yea, pics will be up tonight along with, shoulder & leg logs. and im going to the gym for chest right now, so 3 logs, & pics will be up at around 9ish? when i get home from work  :Smilie:

----------


## Random

Cool man have a good lift...

CD

----------


## K.Biz

Friday: Shoulders.

Military Press
135 x 10 (warmup)
185 x 10
225 x 6
245 x 1  :Smilie: 

Rocky Press - This might have been pointless, since there kind of like military, but i felt super pumped after this
155 x 6 x 2
175 x 2
175 x 1

Behind the back Shrugs
# of plates
2 x 10
3 x 11
4 x 6 x 3  :Smilie:  

Daimond Shrugs
185 x 4
200 x 1 x 2  :Frown:

----------


## K.Biz

Saturday: Legs

Squats
# of plates per side
2 x 10 (warm up)
4 x 10
5 x 6
6 x 2  :Smilie: 
7 x 1.. only went down half way but damn 630 pounds is beasting it! hahaha

Leg Press # of plates
3 x 10
4 x 10
5 x 8
6 x 2  :Frown: 

Standing calf raises
150 x 10
200 x 6 x 2
225 x 3

Leg Extensions I think i was just so beat from everything else, i just didint have it in me.
125 x 10
150 x 5 x 2  :Frown: 

Sunday: Break

----------


## K.Biz

Monday: Chest

BB Flat
135 x 10 (warm up)
275 x 8
315 x 4
325 x 2
As i said exactly the same. exept no one spotted me for the last rep on the 325 this time :7up:  

DB Incline... My gym only goes up to 100 :Frown: 
80 x 10
90 x 7
95 x 7  :Smilie: 
100 x 4 x 2

DB Decline.. Havtn done these in a while. they were reaaaalll easy to
95 x 10
100 x 7 x 2

Dips
BW x 15
BW + 45 x 10 x 2
BW + 90 x 6  :Smilie: 

Pics on there way tonight  :Smilie:

----------


## number twelve

what are ROcky Press?

----------


## number twelve

im imaging the training montage from Rocky II. where he is alternating front and behind the neck presses...am i right?

----------


## K.Biz

> im imaging the training montage from Rocky II. where he is alternating front and behind the neck presses...am i right?


you got it. there desiel bro. u should def give them a try

----------


## number twelve

yeah i have done them in the past. 


WIN ROCKY WIN

----------


## Random

> Pics on there way tonight


So by tonight u must mean tomorrow? or tomorro night  :Wink:  ?

CD

----------


## number twelve

^lol
im waiting to see these pics too

----------


## K.Biz

you guys are killin me, im uploading now. didnt really have time to take tomany. so here are 3 right now. take some pics of the wheels after my leg day... be nice to me lol  :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

Pics. actully 2 pics only, tomo or the next day more.

----------


## Random

Looking lean man! nice work...u have any from the start of the cycle?

CD

----------


## K.Biz

not this cycle. but from before my last cycle a couple pages back. 

by the way, current weight there is 167

----------


## K.Biz

So heres my plan for the next couple months.

cut down a lot more, prob 10 week cut, then possibly run var for 8 weeks on a very very clean bulk., but my cut might last even longer then 10 weeks. as far as right now, just trying to keep all my weight, and add more, i woudl like to hit 170+ before i start cutting though. dont think that will happen  :Frown:

----------


## Random

Yea keep at it man, ud be surprised u can actually gain size and strength during a cut if planned properly..

CD

----------


## number twelve

ur arms are huuugee

----------


## K.Biz

> ur arms are huuugee


yeah i wish my chest would catch up  :Frown: 

ohhh jesus ... page 7  :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> Yea keep at it man, ud be surprised u can actually gain size and strength during a cut if planned properly..
> 
> CD


yeah, i realy have to perfect my diet for this cutting cycle. It will be in the works for a couple days before i post it on the diet forum. mostly because i have never made a cutting diet before, and never cut before. so i gotta read up on it for sure.

----------


## number twelve

that side pic looks beastly brotha

----------


## K.Biz

> that side pic looks beastly brotha


haha thanks man, only if i could be 200 like you, then i would be beastly lol

----------


## K.Biz

can anyone give me a guess on bf%?

----------


## number twelve

100... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## K.Biz

lol i would be a sloppy mess lol

----------


## bcaasdirty

lookn GOOD kev  :Big Grin: 

i betta start kickin my game up if im gonna catch up to u n J  :Big Grin:

----------


## K.Biz

> lookn GOOD kev 
> 
> i betta start kickin my game up if im gonna catch up to u n J


thanks botha

----------


## K.Biz

Thursday: Chest
Went super light today and super high reps, felt REAL good and i was pumped like a mofo.

Flat BB Bench
135 x 20
185 x 15 x 2
225 x 10 x 2

Incline DB
65 x 20
70 x 15
75 x 10 x 2

Dips
BW x 20
BW x 15

Seated Machine Fly's
135 x 15 x 2
150 x 13
175 x 8

----------


## K.Biz

Im honestly to f'n lazy to my post a log, or anymore logs, i might throw some stuff on here everyonce in a while, but overall i feel like this log is complete, I stop SD either today or tomorrow, perhaps sunday if im feeling frisky. so we'll see, there might be a lil more fun to read, but as far as today, im tired, ***ressed (its raining) and just burnt out from working so much.

today was back and it went real good, no real improvments, mostly because i went light. i think my body wants a good nights sleep.

----------


## number twelve

> Im honestly to f'n lazy to my post a log, or anymore logs, i might throw some stuff on here everyonce in a while, but overall i feel like this log is complete, I stop SD either today or tomorrow, perhaps sunday if im feeling frisky. so we'll see, there might be a lil more fun to read, but as far as today, im tired, ***ressed (its raining) and just burnt out from working so much.
> 
> today was back and it went real good, no real improvments, mostly because i went light. i think my body wants a good nights sleep.


wow dude my feelings exactly...im tired of posting logs and shit

----------


## K.Biz

This will be my last post on this topic so. heres 2 more pics ( of my arms) because they are by far my best muscle group.

i might throw up some pics of my wheels later today, not sure, there lacking  :Frown:  

anyay yeah her ya go

Oh also stopped my SD today. at a pretty lean 169. :7up:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

nice work. So did u find that ur 1st SD cycle was better than ur 2nd? well, maybe u will be able to answer that better after ur pct... anyways, u should pretty much have an idea by now if u compare the differences in strength/size/etc between the two cycles

----------


## K.Biz

> nice work. So did u find that ur 1st SD cycle was better than ur 2nd? well, maybe u will be able to answer that better after ur pct... anyways, u should pretty much have an idea by now if u compare the differences in strength/size/etc between the two cycles


It all ***ends one what you look at. My first cycle all i was concerned about was mass. I did not really care to much for strength gains, as long as I was packing on some meat. And my first cycle did exactly that. At then end of my 3 week cycle (20/20/20) I was 19 pounds heavier, and i gained a couple more pounds through my pct. I lost no strength, and no size, but did get a lil gyno and ended up running letro, which just killed my drive to do anything, which sucked. But i still ended up keeping my gains. just had to really kick my own ass to get myself into the gym.

My second cycle (the latest, i am running PCT for now) i gained about 7 pounds. Since comming off the SD i have actully put on almost another 5 pounds. My diet has been pretty damn sloppy this week :Frown:  so its prob fat, or water retention. What I really wanted this cycle was strength, and MY GOD did i get it. My bench went up somthing like 70 pounds!, which is un-herd of. and my legs really just loved this cycle a lot more then my last one. I am really pleased with SD, but im calling it quits after this one. I have dabbled with it enough. The only thing i didnt like about this cycle was the sides showed there ugly faces a lot more then my first cycle. My first cycle had almost no sides, this cycle my acne on my back got real bad, and is still bad. I F*CKIN HATE ACNE! hahaha. 

anyway, yeah thats it.

----------

